# Is there any harm in eating too many strawberries??



## channy3232

Rocco LOVES strawberries and has been eating them with almost every meal. Do you think there's anything wrong with that? I learned the hard way when I gave him too many raisins and he pooped out water with whole raisins in it for two days!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Strawberries have a lot of sugar in them, can make poo burny feeling, can give a tummyache, etc. But if it's just a few every meal and not the entire day then he should be fine. ds1 loves strawberries too and when they're in season we have them every day.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I dont give my kids strawberries. High up on the allergy list anyways. If your lo loves strawberries then give it to him, just sparingly tho, not all day. :) good he eats healthy. :thumbup:


----------



## HannahsMummy

Strawberries are very high in Salicylates which can cause allergic reactions. I can't tolerate a lot of them, if I have too many my face swells up.


----------



## sparkle_1979

I'd prob be not giving with every meal as think they have a lot of sugar and too much of everything is not great for you, but Im sure 4 or 5 a day would be ok x


----------



## FEDup1981

Jack has had strawberries almost everyday for aslong as i can remember. He loves them. :thumbup:


----------



## Kte

As with most things, they will be fine in moderation. If you have too many in one day you can get something called a 'strawberry rash', kind of like what HannasMummy describes, red face, swells up.


----------



## Bumpontherun

Helen probably ate them twice a day for a lot of the summer, she doesn't really get them now they are out of season. It didn't seem to do her any harm. We have also had the too many raisens issue but she seems to cope with strawberries. She goes through phases with fruit and veg where she loves certain things, has them loads and then goes off them a bit. We had it with cucumber too. I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Paxton

Strawberries, if you eat too many of them, can sometimes give you hives (like mosquito bites, but larger and flat-ish).


----------

